
Rust Recent and future pattern matching improvements - mplanchard
https://blog.rust-lang.org/inside-rust/2020/03/04/recent-future-pattern-matching-improvements.html
======
wyldfire
> In Rust 1.42.0, we are stabilizing subslice patterns.

This seems like a new language feature that should be associated with a 2020
edition or something.

~~~
steveklabnik
New language features are only tied to editions if they are backwards-
incompatible.

